# Link for Money Plus free from Microsoft



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

Microsoft used to make Microsoft Money which I have used for several years and it has served me well. I have been looking for a good replacement and haven't had any luck yet.

Since they have discontinued it, Microsoft is allowing you to download it for free as the “Money Plus Sunset Deluxe”. There will be no updates to the product or support. Bank downloads will work buy you have to input stock price information manually (I find fund and stock prices with my Google Finance account but keep the transactions on Money).

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...1E-207E-4710-AC80-D19C22E47488&displaylang=en


----------



## Arcaneind (Apr 3, 2009)

*Money Plus Sunset Home and Business*

And here is the link for "Money Plus Sunset Home and Business" which I have never used. Same thing; free and unsupported.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=52d42d7f-e2e9-478b-a4da-4b24e5875fc1


----------

